# Problem mit tabelle



## herbertthaler (14. August 2004)

hallo 
ich habe folgendes Problem.
ich habe mit frontpage 2002 eine homepage erstellt und auch mit tabellen gearbeitet.
akkes super bis ich die seite testen wollte und feststellen mußte das sie zwar unter ie super aussieht aber mit firefox nichts von der tabelle angezeigt wird.

was kann ich tun?
kann mir jemand rat geben?

danke schon mal

herbert


----------



## Tobias Menzel (14. August 2004)

Hi,

1. um Dir da weiterzuhelfen, wäre es sinnvoll, den Code zu posten, oder einen Link zu der Seite anzugeben.

2. Bitte achte auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung (-> nicht zu übersehender roter Kasten beim Verfassen von Beiträgen)!

Gruß


----------



## herbertthaler (14. August 2004)

*Hier ist der Code*

Hier ein Teil des Codes meiner Seite.

Danke nochmals


```
<tr>
    <td width="23%" bgcolor="#3399FF" height="17"><font face="BankGothic Md BT">Microsoft</font></td>
    <td width="20%" bgcolor="#3399FF" height="17"><font face="BankGothic Md BT">Unterwegs</font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="23%" height="17"><font color="#3399FF" face="BankGothic Md BT">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=fh;DE;KBHOWTO">
    Knowledge Base</a></font></td>
    <td width="20%" height="17"><font face="BankGothic Md BT" color="#3399FF">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://www.oeamtc.at/">oeamtc</a></font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="23%" height="17"><font color="#3399FF" face="BankGothic Md BT">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/search.aspx?langid=10&displaylang=del">
    Downloads</a></font></td>
    <td width="20%" height="17"><font face="BankGothic Md BT" color="#3399FF">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://www.oebb.at/">OEBB Fahrplan</a></font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="23%" height="17"><font color="#3399FF" face="BankGothic Md BT">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://www.microsoft.com/germany/windows/default.mspx">
    Windows</a></font></td>
    <td width="20%" height="17"><font face="BankGothic Md BT" color="#3399FF">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://www.doris.ooe.gv.at/">Landkarten</a></font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="23%" height="17"><font color="#3399FF" face="BankGothic Md BT">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://office.microsoft.com/home/default.aspx?CTT=6&Origin=ES790020041031">
    Office</a></font></td>
    <td width="57%" rowspan="3" height="55" colspan="2">
    <p align="center">
<a target="_blank" href="http://www.heise.de/newsticker/">
<img border="0" src="newsad_468.gif" width="468" height="60"></a></td>
    <td width="20%" height="17"><font face="BankGothic Md BT" color="#3399FF">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://www.aon.at/jet2web/FE/Frameset/FrameType3/0,4937,12105-0-0-0,00.html">
    AON Routenplaner</a></font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="23%" height="17"><font color="#3399FF" face="BankGothic Md BT">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://www.microsoft.com/germany/technet/default.mspx">
    Technet</a></font></td>
    <td width="20%" height="17"><font face="BankGothic Md BT" color="#3399FF">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://www.uhrzeit.org/weltzeit.php3">Uhrzeit</a></font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="23%" bgcolor="#3399FF" height="19"><font face="BankGothic Md BT">IT</font></td>
    <td width="20%" bgcolor="#3399FF" height="19"><font face="BankGothic Md BT">Behoerden</font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="23%" height="17"><font color="#3399FF" face="BankGothic Md BT">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://futurezone.orf.at/futurezone.orf?read=chapter&which=5&tmp=23584">
    ORF Futurezone</a></font></td>
    <td width="13%" rowspan="7" height="130">
    <p align="center"><img border="0" src="E-MAIL.GIF" width="100" height="100"></td>
    <td width="44%" rowspan="7" height="130">
    <font color="#3399FF" face="BankGothic Md BT">Anregungen, Beschwerden, Lob 
    und&nbsp; Besserungsvorschläge sind erwünscht und können hier per email 
    versendet werden.</font></td>
    <td width="20%" height="17"><font face="BankGothic Md BT" color="#3399FF">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://www.ooe.gv.at/">Land OÖ</a></font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="23%" height="17"><font color="#3399FF" face="BankGothic Md BT">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://www.nic.at/de/index/index/index.asp">NIC</a></font></td>
    <td width="20%" height="17"><font face="BankGothic Md BT" color="#3399FF">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://www.bmf.gv.at/egov/fonline/">Finanz Online</a></font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="23%" height="19"><font color="#3399FF" face="BankGothic Md BT">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://www.it-networks.at">IT Netzwerk Loesungen</a></font></td>
    <td width="20%" height="19"><font color="#3399FF" face="BankGothic Md BT">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://www.help.gv.at/">Help GV</a></font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="23%" height="19"><font color="#3399FF" face="BankGothic Md BT">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://www.wintotal.de/News/">WinTotal</a></font></td>
    <td width="20%" height="19"><font color="#3399FF" face="BankGothic Md BT">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://www.ams.or.at/neu/ooe/start.html">AMS</a></font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="23%" height="19"><font color="#3399FF" face="BankGothic Md BT">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://www.911cd.net/forums/">CD Forum</a></font></td>
    <td width="20%" height="19"><font face="BankGothic Md BT">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://www.arbeiterkammer.com/www-119.html">
    Arbeiterkammer OÖ</a></font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="23%" height="19"><font face="BankGothic Md BT" color="#3399FF">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://www.linkhitlist.com/cgi/LHL_D.exe?G2L&LinkNo=986573&ListNo=35198">
    Event ID</a></font></td>
    <td width="20%" bgcolor="#3399FF" height="19"><a href="http://www.help.gv.at/">
    <font face="BankGothic Md BT" color="#000000">Musik</font></a></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="23%" height="19"><font face="BankGothic Md BT" color="#3399FF">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://de.webmasterplan.com/">Webmasterplan</a></font></td>
    <td width="20%" height="19"><font face="BankGothic Md BT">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://oe3.orf.at/">Ö3</a></font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="23%" bgcolor="#000000" height="19">
    <font face="BankGothic Md BT" color="#3399FF">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://www.winhelpline.info/">WinHelpline</a></font></td>
    <td width="57%" height="19" colspan="2">
    &nbsp;</td>
    <td width="20%" height="19"><font face="BankGothic Md BT" color="#3399FF">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://www.musica.at/konzertkarten/">Tickets</a></font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="23%" bgcolor="#3399FF" height="19"><font face="BankGothic Md BT">Sonstiges</font></td>
    <td width="57%" height="19" colspan="2">
    &nbsp;</td>
    <td width="20%" height="19"><font face="BankGothic Md BT">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://www.lokalsender.at/">Life Radio</a></font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="23%" height="19"><font color="#3399FF" face="BankGothic Md BT">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://www.geizhals.at/">Geizhals</a></font></td>
    <td width="57%" height="19" colspan="2">
    &nbsp;</td>
    <td width="20%" height="19"><span class="kopfzeilenormal">
    <font color="#3399FF" face="BankGothic Md BT" size="3">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://www.laut.de/lautstark/cd-reviews/">
    CD-Reviews</a></font></span></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="23%" height="19"><font face="BankGothic Md BT" color="#3399FF">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://babelfish.altavista.com/babelfish/tr">Babelfish 
    Translator</a></font></td>
    <td width="57%" height="19" colspan="2">
    &nbsp;</td>
    <td width="20%" height="19"><font face="BankGothic Md BT">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://www.ironmaiden.com">Iron Maiden </a></font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="23%" height="19"><font color="#3399FF" face="BankGothic Md BT">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://dict.leo.org/?lang=de">Leo Woerterbuch</a></font></td>
    <td width="57%" height="19" colspan="2">
    &nbsp;</td>
    <td width="20%" height="19"><font face="BankGothic Md BT">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://www.maidenfans.com/imc/index.php?link=links&url=maidenlinks&lang=deu">
    Maiden Fans</a></font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="23%" height="19"><font color="#3399FF" face="BankGothic Md BT">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://www.herold.at/servlet/at.herold.sp.servlet.SPHomeServlet">
    Herold Telefonbuch</a></font></td>
    <td width="57%" height="19" colspan="2">
    &nbsp;</td>
    <td width="20%" height="19"><font face="BankGothic Md BT">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://www.harbour.sfu.ca/~hayward/van/van.html">
    Van Morrison</a></font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="23%" height="19"><font color="#3399FF" face="BankGothic Md BT">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/tg/browse/-/301128/?site-redirect=at/028-1737834-7017326">
    Amazon</a></font></td>
    <td width="57%" height="19" colspan="2">
    &nbsp;</td>
    <td width="20%" height="19"><font face="BankGothic Md BT" color="#3399FF">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://www.manowar.com/">Manowar</a></font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="23%" height="19"><font color="#3399FF" face="BankGothic Md BT">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://www.konsument.at/konsument/Default.asp?cookie_test=1">
    Konsument</a></font></td>
    <td width="57%" height="19" colspan="2">
    &nbsp;</td>
    <td width="20%" height="19"><font face="BankGothic Md BT">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://www.lyrics-world.de/">Lyrics</a></font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="23%" height="19"><font color="#3399FF" face="BankGothic Md BT">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://www.sms.at/">SMS senden</a></font></td>
    <td width="57%" height="19" colspan="2">
    &nbsp;</td>
    <td width="20%" height="19"><font color="#3399FF" face="BankGothic Md BT">
    <a target="_blank" href="http://www.azlyrics.com/">Lyrics 2</a></font></td>
  </tr>
```


----------



## Tobias Menzel (14. August 2004)

Hi,

in Deinem Codeausschnitt sind keine TABLE-Tags zu finden. Möglich, dass der IE das trotzdem interpretiert (ich hab's nicht ausprobiert), andere Browser wissen allerdings nicht, dass das überhaupt eine Tabelle sein soll... mich wundert, das FrontPage so etwas produziert.  

Füge an den Anfang bzw. das Ende des Ausschnittes z.B. folgende Tags an:
	
	
	



```
<table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
// Hier der Rest von Deinem Code
</table>
```

Gruß

P.S.: die angegebene Schriftart (BankGothic Md BT) wird auch nicht unbedingt bei den meisten Usern installiert sein und durch die Standartschriftart ersetzt werden. Gänge Faces wie TimesNewRoman oder Verdana bieten sich da eher an.


----------



## herbertthaler (14. August 2004)

*Funktioniert jetzt*

Vielen Dank

Jetzt gehts

Herbert


----------



## randomize (14. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Datic _
> *mich wundert, das FrontPage so etwas produziert. *



Mich nicht!


----------

